# Was ist in der Zone im Westen Tirisfals?



## Nyvic (16. April 2009)

Hi Leute!
Ich würde gern wissen, was dieses gebiet im westen Tirisfals ist, wie man dort hineinkommt und was man dort machen kann...
Ich hab in anderen Treads einige "Geschichten" Gelesen, zB das sich dort die Hochelfen niedergelassen hatten, bevor sie "etwas unsagbar böses" 
spürten und darauf nach Quel´talas gingen...
ich würde da gerne mehr drüber erfahren^^ kann jemand etwas dazu sagen?

naja danke schonmal^^

Cheers!
Nyvic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (16. April 2009)

keine schlechte frage denke ma ein gebiet wo noch nix bestimmtes is ^^ 
blizz wird es sicher irgendwann ma ausfüllen aber wie wir wissen is es ja so das manche sachen wohl für immer nur eine idea bleiben ;P


----------



## Alion (16. April 2009)

Also ingame ist das einfach eine Leere Fläche. Nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an. Rein kommt man da meines wissens nicht (mehr).

In der WoW Geschichte steht, dass sich dort die Hochelfen niedergelassen haben, aber dann haben sie etwas böses gespürt und sind weiter nach Osten gezogen. Es gibt die Theorie, dass unter dem Gebiet ein Alter Gott eingesperrt ist. Also so ein Viech wie C'thun oder Yogg-Saron.


----------



## Yangsoon (16. April 2009)

will hin will hin^^ 

ne aber ich denk auch das das einfach leer is


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. April 2009)

es gibt doch nur 3 Götter oder? also einer ist noch in den grizzly hügeln


----------



## Alion (16. April 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> es gibt doch nur 3 Götter oder? also einer ist noch in den grizzly hügeln


Es gibt 5 Alte Götter.

Einer ist C'Thun in Ahn'Quirai
Einer ist Yogg-Saron in Ulduar
Einer befintet sich in der Dunkelküste: Meister Gleve

Wo sich die anderen beiden befinden kann man nur vermuten.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_Gods

Der Gott von dem in den Grizzlyhügend die rede ist, ist Yogg-Saron.


----------



## Sty (16. April 2009)

Und C'Thun himself ist auch eigentlich gar nicht tot.

Eye of C'Thun ... *räusper*


----------



## Larmina (16. April 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Und C'Thun himself ist auch eigentlich gar nicht tot.
> 
> Eye of C'Thun ... *räusper*


Jaaaa aber der will sicher nemme mit uns spielen weil ins Auge pieksen tut ja weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schmollt irgendwo unter der Erde


----------



## Scred (16. April 2009)

wenn du das gebiet unter silberwald meinst da is nur die gleiche bodentextur wie in den sümpfen des elends (ohne blätter nur die farben)
bin da mal hin geflogen ( auf einem privat server ein bisschen ´´erkundet´´)
von einem gebiet neben tirisfal weiss ich ( noch ) nichts


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jaaaa aber der will sicher nemme mit uns spielen weil ins Auge pieksen tut ja weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder wir haben wirklich in den raids sein auge und seinen mund vernichtet und irgendwann kämpfen wir gegen ihn ohne rechtes auge und mund...


----------



## Larmina (16. April 2009)

Scred schrieb:


> wenn du das gebiet unter silberwald meinst da is nur die gleiche bodentextur wie in den sümpfen des elends (ohne blätter nur die farben)
> bin da mal hin geflogen ( auf einem privat server ein bisschen ´´erkundet´´)
> von einem gebiet neben tirisfal weiss ich ( noch ) nichts


Links neben dem UDstartgebiet. Es liegt noch in Tirisfal allerdings durch Berge abgegrenzt ich vermute das meint der TE
Achja und in der Zone war früher mal die DDR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder wir haben wirklich in den raids sein auge und seinen mund vernichtet und irgendwann kämpfen wir gegen ihn ohne rechtes auge und mund...


Erinnert mich sehr an Grandia2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kommt C'Thuns Bauch, C'Thuns Zunge, C'Thuns Ohr und so weiter und so fort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze nennt sich dann "C'Thuns Reste vom Feste" und kommt als Contentpatch 4.2.0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyvic (18. April 2009)

Hmm... ich hab zufällig in der datenbank gesehen, dass es gennau in diesem gebiet einen gegenstand gibt, derdie questreihe für Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers gibt, nämlich Schlummernde vom Wind berührte Klinge. dieliegt laut angabe Da: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... also das steht so in der buffed-wow-database...


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2009)

Dass kann dir niemand genau sagen, aber ich schätz mal eine flache Ebene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht macht Schneesturm da ja mal irgendetwas hin.....


----------



## Nordur (18. April 2009)

Die Schlummernde vom Wind berührte Klinge wird aber von Thunderaar(oder sowas) gedroppt und der ist in Silithus.

Also: Fehler in der Data.^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (18. April 2009)

Das mit der Klinge halte ich für nicht sow ahrscheinlich.
Gut ich habe nun die Quest nie gemacht, aber wenn man dort bisher nicht hinkommt , kann da ja schlecht eine Quest sein^^

Das mit dem ,,bösen´´ unter dem Land habe ich auch gelesen. Ich meine aber es hieß nicht ,;DA ist was´´ sondern ,,Es wurden einige Elfen verrückt und man GLAUBTE, das dort etwas ist´´ aber da kann ich mich auch irren.
Aber irgendwas wird da sicher in der Lore sein. Irgendein Alter Gott, ein Dämon, eine bestimmte Kreatur. Das wird wohl solange ein Rätsel bleiben bis der Schneesturm es dahinstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruss Aragorn1994


----------



## honduras (18. April 2009)

Nyvic schrieb:


> Hmm... ich hab zufällig in der datenbank gesehen, dass es gennau in diesem gebiet einen gegenstand gibt, derdie questreihe für Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers gibt, nämlich Schlummernde vom Wind berührte Klinge. dieliegt laut angabe Da:
> [...]
> ... also das steht so in der buffed-wow-database...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, vertauschst du den Westen mit dem Osten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (19. April 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Und C'Thun himself ist auch eigentlich gar nicht tot.
> 
> Eye of C'Thun ... *räusper*


Er ist tot,dass wurde sogar in einer offizielen Quelle von Blizzard bestätigt.


----------



## Lord Arresh (19. April 2009)

wenn du dir mal die weltkarte anschaust dann hast du auch nahe tirisfal und sonstwas ganze gebiete di du netmals anklicken kannst


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Er ist tot,dass wurde sogar in einer offizielen Quelle von Blizzard bestätigt.


Vllt muss man irgend einen kult daran hindern dass sie c'thun wiederbeleben ?!
Tote Bosse zu recyclen ist bei blizz ja nichts neues


----------



## Feremus (19. April 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Vllt muss man irgend einen kult daran hindern dass sie c'thun wiederbeleben ?!
> Tote Bosse zu recyclen ist bei blizz ja nichts neues




Wo hell recht hat hat er/sie recht . siehe schatenmondtal . da beschwören paar viecher diesen c thun wieder wenn ich mich nicht ganz teusche .


----------



## Dietziboy (19. April 2009)

Man kommt dort hin.

Hab als Mage allerdings Langsamer Fall gebraucht und weiß nicht inwiefern das mit anderen Klassen geht ^^
Dort ist momentan garnix, das interessanteste was ich dort gefunden habe sieht man auf dem zweiten Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Wie biste dahin gekommen???

Das ist ein Dino mit Stacheln der sich verbuddelt hat ^^
Poste die mal im "geheimnisse der alten welt" Thread.


Ich <3 solche Threads!! *Push Push*


----------



## Rethos (19. April 2009)

Mal ganz nachdenklich gefragt, war das "leere" Gebiet vor LK da auch schon? xD kann mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht daran erinnern , 
wenn nicht , vllt wirds ja nen BG Platz , Kampf um unterstadt oder so ,
 das die allies Lorderon wieder haben wolllen und man da fightet. Wäre zumindest ein denkansatz


----------



## Elito (19. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jaaaa aber der will sicher nemme mit uns spielen weil ins Auge pieksen tut ja weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neee der is komplett tot
wenn man AQ macht muss man erst sein auge (was vor ihm im raum schwebt) kaputten und die tentakel. dann wird man reingesogen IN C'thun und muss dort 2 tentakel killn, bis man ihn dann direkt angreifen und letztendlich töten kann.


----------



## Dietziboy (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht alles Täusche, sieht die leere Fläche wie die DDR aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für diese Theorie spricht:

- Es ist ne Mauer drumrum
- man kommt rein, aber nicht raus
- Es gibt dort keine Bananen.

--> Es ist die DDR.


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. April 2009)

Kann sogar in irgendeinem
folgendem Addon kommen.

Wie Südmeer ,also hat dieselbe
Chance im nächsten Addon zu
kommen meine ich.


----------



## seeker75 (19. April 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Er ist tot,dass wurde sogar in einer offizielen Quelle von Blizzard bestätigt.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird in den Hallen des Steins beim Tribunal der Zeitalter erwähnt das der Tod alter Götter zur Zerstörung Azeroths führen würde.

Kann mich aber auch täuschen ;-)


----------



## Baaaang (20. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Alte Götter.
> 
> 
> Einer befintet sich in der Dunkelküste: Meister Gleve



War kein gott..


----------



## Larmina (20. April 2009)

Baaaang schrieb:


> War kein gott..


Aber im Eschental gibt es ein Gebiet wo angeblich ein toter Gott rumliegt


----------



## Unfassbar (20. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jaaaa aber der will sicher nemme mit uns spielen weil ins Auge pieksen tut ja weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stell mir grad nen eingeschnappten C'Thun mit ner dicken Kullerträne in einer Ecke sitzend vor...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (20. April 2009)

Unfassbar schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad nen eingeschnappten C'Thun mit ner dicken Kullerträne in einer Ecke sitzend vor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann kannst du dir ja in etwa mein grinsen vorstellen als mir die Idee gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelfoot (20. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber im Eschental gibt es ein Gebiet wo angeblich ein toter Gott rumliegt



jop die Meister Glefe ist nach NPC Aussage die Ruhestätte eines alten Gottes. Dort treiben sich wenn ich es noch richtig weiß auch Schattenhämmer rum, die versuchen die Macht des Gottes, die immernoch Präsent ist, für eigene Zwecke zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Larmina (20. April 2009)

Littelfoot schrieb:


> jop die Meister Glefe ist nach NPC Aussage die Ruhestätte eines alten Gottes. Dort treiben sich wenn ich es noch richtig weiß auch Schattenhämmer rum, die versuchen die Macht des Gottes, die immernoch Präsent ist, für eigene Zwecke zu gebrauchen.


Eschental =!= Dunkelküste
In Dunkelküste ist die Gleve


----------



## Donfrax (20. April 2009)

komisch das alle alten götter wie wackelpudding aussehen c thun hatte viele augen yogg saron viele münder o.O
vllt kommt bald n gott mit vielen nasen und einer mit vielen ohren wer weiß wer weiß

um auf das gebiet zurück zu kommen es gibt mehrer davon.sind alle net fertig oder sonst was denke mal das ist und bleibt nen leeres gebiet


----------



## Larmina (20. April 2009)

Donfrax schrieb:


> komisch das alle alten götter wie wackelpudding aussehen c thun hatte viele augen yogg saron viele münder o.O
> vllt kommt bald n gott mit vielen nasen und einer mit vielen ohren wer weiß wer weiß
> 
> um auf das gebiet zurück zu kommen es gibt mehrer davon.sind alle net fertig oder sonst was denke mal das ist und bleibt nen leeres gebiet


Als nächstes kommt C'thuns großer Bruder, der hat viele Finger und ihn damit früher immer gepiekt


----------



## Zhou Tai (20. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt *C'thuns* großer Bruder, der hat viele Finger und ihn damit früher immer gepiekt


Der Arme hat bestimmt eine sehr schwere Kindheit


----------



## Maladin (20. April 2009)

Unterlasst das Spammen und bleibt beim Thema.

Offtopic und Spam entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Infernâ (20. April 2009)

Mhh sofern ich mich richtig erinnere habich ma gelesen das bei der Meister Gleve in der Dunkelküste Yagg-saron (Schreibfehler inc!? ) von den Titanen oder sonst wem mit der Gleve getötet wurde und nun welche versucht ham ihn wieder auferstehn zu lassen ... 


Ps: Wieso sagen eig soviele Schneesturm ? Die Firma heisst Blizzard ... man sagt doch auch nich zu New York , Neu York oder ?


----------



## Davidor (20. April 2009)

Infernâ schrieb:


> Mhh sofern ich mich richtig erinnere habich ma gelesen das bei der Meister Gleve in der Dunkelküste Yagg-saron (Schreibfehler inc!? ) von den Titanen oder sonst wem mit der Gleve getötet wurde und nun welche versucht ham ihn wieder auferstehn zu lassen ...
> 
> 
> Ps: Wieso sagen eig soviele Schneesturm ? Die Firma heisst Blizzard ... man sagt doch auch nich zu New York , Neu York oder ?



Sie sagen zu Ironforge ja auch Eisenschmiede, zu Stormwind Sturmwind,usw

Da sollen sie sich nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich weiss, abwägige Idee, aber vllt sind die Menschen aus GIlneas mit dem Schiff rüber und breiten sich weiter aus da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baaaang (20. April 2009)

Das was ich bis jez Über die Meistergleve gehört habe war, das das ein Titan sei..

Quelle weiß ich leider ncih mehr =/


----------



## Tergenna (22. April 2009)

Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass C'thun sich fast anhört wie C'thulhu? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Cthulhu
> 
> Cthulhu ist ein vor mehreren hundert Millionen Jahren auf die Erde gekommenes Wesen von großer Macht, das nach der Interpretation von August Derleth durch einen Fluch in der versunkenen Stadt R’lyeh im pazifischen Ozean in todesähnlichem Schlaf gefangengehalten wird. Den mythologischen Quellen zufolge wird er wieder auferstehen, wenn die Sterne richtig stehen, um erneut seine Schreckensherrschaft über die Erde auszuüben, was letztendlich den Tod allen Lebens auf der Erde bedeuten würde. Sein Körper ist entfernt humanoid, allerdings äußerst aufgedunsen. Sein Kopf ähnelt einem Tintenfisch, das Gesicht besteht aus einem Gewirr von Tentakeln. Er besitzt ein Paar lange, schmale Flügel.



und passend dazu kommt noch das unförmige Erscheinungsbild

einige gewollte parallelen? oder purer zufall? ein fall für unser aller lieblingssendung!


----------



## Marvîn (23. April 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> einige gewollte parallelen? oder purer zufall? ein fall für unser aller lieblingssendung!



Ich tippe mal auf gewollte Parallele.
1. sitzen die da ja wohl nicht rum in nem Raum mit nem 26-eckigen Würfel und würfeln einen Namen aus für einen alten Gott, und
2. ist das Blizz. Da kannst du nichts anderes erwarten, die machen sowas oft (siehe auch die ganzen Anspielungen auf Filme etc.)


----------



## turalya (23. April 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Und C'Thun himself ist auch eigentlich gar nicht tot.
> 
> Eye of C'Thun ... *räusper*


musste man nich das auge besiegen um an ihn ranzukommen?


----------



## Thevike (23. April 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass C'thun sich fast anhört wie C'thulhu?
> 
> und passend dazu kommt noch das unförmige Erscheinungsbild
> 
> einige gewollte parallelen? oder purer zufall? ein fall für unser aller lieblingssendung!


Würd mich nicht wundern wenn gewollt ^^
Waaah! C'thulu wird kommen und uns mit seinem Anblick in den Wahnsinn treiben, bis wir uns selbst umbringen!!! (Ich hab zwar nur mal ne Demo gespielt aber in "Call of C'thulu" kann sowas passieren ^^).


----------



## nemø (23. April 2009)

Wen cetula kommt stell ich n 40mann-raid auf mit allem was ich finde gsg 9 über kawasakibomber bis alqaida
quatsch kamikaze nich kawasaki aber ich finds grad lustig lass es deshalb
dann wird der ausgemärzt

Gnaz im sinne von : Was denkt sie , wer er ist?


----------



## Unfaith (24. April 2009)

hier noch ein bild von Cthulhu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

neues startgebiet?

blizz hat alles schon geplant^^


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. April 2009)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass C'thun sich fast anhört wie C'thulhu?
> 
> und passend dazu kommt noch das unförmige Erscheinungsbild
> 
> einige gewollte parallelen? oder purer zufall? ein fall für unser aller lieblingssendung!




Jo, nicht nur das...

Yog-Saron...


 Yog-Sothoth 

Yog-Sothoth, "Der Wächter" oder auch "Das Tor", gehört zu den sogenannten Äußeren Göttern.

Im Necronomicon wird Yog-Sothoth als Schlüssel und zugleich Wächter der Wege und Tore beschrieben, als ein Wesen, das zugleich Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft in sich vereint. Yog-Sothoth scheint also in Dimensionen und Sphären zu existieren, die die menschliche Vorstellungskraft übersteigen.

In einer von Lovecraft überarbeiteten Kurzgeschichte ("Das Grauen im Museum") wird Yog-Sothoth als eine unregelmäßige Ansammlung von verschiedenfarbig schillernden Kugeln beschrieben, deren Anblick dunkle Assoziationen auslöst.

Anscheinend lässt sich Yog-Sothoth mit Hilfe von uralten, schwarzmagischen Formeln heraufbeschwören. In der Erzählung "Das Grauen von Dunwich" zeugt Yog-Sothoth mit einer Menschenfrau zwei Söhne. Derjenige von den beiden, der seinem übernatürlichen Vater am ähnlichsten sieht, wird als eine riesige weiche Masse beschrieben, die aus zahlreichen sich bewegenden Fäden zu bestehen scheint und mit diversen Beinen, Rüsseln und Mäulern bestückt ist.

Es heißt, Yog-Sothoth ist der Einzige der weiß, wann der große Cthulhu wieder erwachen wird.

Und Azeroth? Hm dazu das:
 Azathoth 

Azathoth, der Dämonensultan, ist das Zentrum des Universums, das blinde Chaos auf seinem Thron inmitten der Leere. Azathoth kann man sich als eine immerwährende Explosion vorstellen. Er existierte bereits vor Anbeginn aller Zeiten und vor Entstehung des Universums. Er windet sich blind und irrsinnig zu den Flötentönen der Diener der Äußeren Götter, während ihn die Niederen Götter umtanzen.

Als einer der Äußeren Götter ist Azathoth eine Wesenheit von immenser, gar unendlicher Macht. Gerüchten zufolge wurde er wegen gewisser Vergehen mit Irrsinn gestraft, während andere Quellen besagen, dass Nyarlatothep der Geist und die Seele Azathoths sei, der sich von seinem Leib getrennt habe. Nyarlatothep ist der Einzige, der den geistlosen Dämonensultan besänftigen kann.


Passt ja. Wenn man sich dann vor Augen hält dass Teldrassil, Norddrassil, Thorim, Loken etc der nordischen Göttersage entnommen (und nur teils abgewandelt) sind.... *hust*


----------



## ninox (29. April 2009)

29.04.09         
10 Uhr

Hauptquartier Blizzards, im Mittelpunkt der Erde.


Mitarbeiter 1:
"Schau mal hier Jürgen.
Im buffed Forum gibt es mal wieder einen seitenlangen Thread über ein stückchen Land in der World of Warcraft."

Mitarbeiter 2:
"Um welches Gebiet geht es denn, Hannes?"

Mitarbeiter 1:
"Um das Gebiet welches unsere Programmierer vergessen haben zu implementieren."

Mitarbeiter 2:
"Schön das manche Leute sich über alles den Kopf zermatern.
Ich geb das mal weiter.
Eventuell kommen dann ja noch weitere solcher Dummygebiete raus, dann können sie noch weiter rätseln."

Mitarbeiter 1:
"Gute Idee Jürgen."


Und so geht wieder einmal ein interresanter Tag im Leben eines Blizzard Mitarbeiters zuende.


----------



## Elegost (29. April 2009)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> es gibt doch nur 3 Götter oder? also einer ist noch in den grizzly hügeln



meinst du den bärengott ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (29. April 2009)

Elegost schrieb:


> meinst du den bärengott ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist glaube weniger ein "Gott" wäre sonst ziemlich dumm wenn man ihn zu 2. oder zu 3. umhauen könnte^^


----------



## hey dude (29. April 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Erinnert mich sehr an Grandia2.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol ich liebe Grandia2^^ Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jemand ausser mir noch kennt.
Und ich weiss noch genau wie ich mit meinem level 4 untot Hexenmeister damals versucht habe, durch diese Spinnenhohle in dieses Gebiet (DDR xD) zu kommen. Wer weiss, vielleicht kommt der Enkel von Hemet Nesingwary in diese Höhle und sprengt den Eingang frei zuuuuu: *Yourasskick-Park*
Dort wo man nie sicher ist vor riesigen Dinos, auferstandenen DDR-Zombies, Barbra Streisand und einem toten vergrabenen Dino, dessen 4 aus der Erde ragenden Stacheln schon die Elfen aus diesem Terrain vertrieben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Thread ist der Hammer! *pushpush*

Mfg der Duuude


----------



## Larmina (29. April 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Lol ich liebe Grandia2^^ Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jemand ausser mir noch kennt.
> Und ich weiss noch genau wie ich mit meinem level 4 untot Hexenmeister damals versucht habe, durch diese Spinnenhohle in dieses Gebiet (DDR xD) zu kommen. Wer weiss, vielleicht kommt der Enkel von Hemet Nesingwary in diese Höhle und sprengt den Eingang frei zuuuuu: *Yourasskick-Park*
> Dort wo man nie sicher ist vor riesigen Dinos, auferstandenen DDR-Zombies, Barbra Streisand und einem toten vergrabenen Dino, dessen 4 aus der Erde ragenden Stacheln schon die Elfen aus diesem Terrain vertrieben haben.
> 
> ...


Die DDR wurde leider rausgenommen *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (29. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die DDR wurde leider rausgenommen *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



außerdem war die ddr im osten und nicht im westen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. April 2009)

Das ist der Umriss von Deutschland!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RVorg (29. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue, dann müsste dort doch Kul Tiras liegen oder?
Bin mir jetzt nicht wirklich sicher.

Und falls es Kul Tiras sein sollte dann wird das wohl geöffnet werden wenn Nazjatar und der Mahlstrom implementiert werden sollte.


----------



## La Saint (29. April 2009)

Das Gebiet bzw. das Tor in Tirisfal ist lediglich ein Platzhalter, von denen es eine Menge im Spiel gibt. Möglicherweise baut Blizzard hier mal Content rein, möglichweise auch nicht. Andere offensichtliche Platzhalter sind zum Beispiel die Holzschlundfeste in Ashara, Uldum in Tanaris, der westliche Bereich in den Blasted Lands oder das Portal in SW, von dem man lange glaubte, es könnte der Durchgang zu einem Housing-Bereich werden.

Ein lange vorhandener Platzhalter ist ja schließlich verwendet worden. Die Höhlen der Zeit in Tanaris.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Larmina (29. April 2009)

ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> außerdem war die ddr im osten und nicht im westen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann nix dafür, dass Blizz Designer sich in Geografie so ungenügend auskennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (29. April 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf gewollte Parallele.
> 1. sitzen die da ja wohl nicht rum in nem Raum mit nem 26-eckigen Würfel und würfeln einen Namen aus für einen alten Gott, und
> 2. ist das Blizz. Da kannst du nichts anderes erwarten, die machen sowas oft (siehe auch die ganzen Anspielungen auf Filme etc.)




Was soll denn das heissen? Blizz macht sowas nie. Abgesehen von den Namen der Götter ist das Warcraft Universum sehr eigenkreativ.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (2. Mai 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Was soll denn das heissen? Blizz macht sowas nie. Abgesehen von den Namen der Götter ist das Warcraft Universum sehr eigenkreativ.



haris pilton, harison jones....

brauchst noch mehr?


----------



## Shrukan (2. Mai 2009)

Wie kann ein Gott eigentlich sterben? Ich meine er ist ja immerhin ein Gott...
Den legt man nicht mal eben so um und dann ist er tot ^^ der steht wieder auf durch irgendwelche mystischen Geschehnisse.
Was ich damit meine, ein Gott ist doch unsterblich oder nicht?


----------



## Totebone (2. Mai 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> haris pilton, harison jones....
> 
> brauchst noch mehr?



gz dazu das du den Sinn von Ironie nich kapierst >.>

das is reingemacht worden um ein Wenig humor in diew World of Warcraft zu bringen ... aber wegen solchen Humor-Krüppeln wie du wird das immer zur *Einfallslosigkeit*


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Gott eigentlich sterben? Ich meine er ist ja immerhin ein Gott...
> Den legt man nicht mal eben so um und dann ist er tot ^^ der steht wieder auf durch irgendwelche mystischen Geschehnisse.
> Was ich damit meine, ein Gott ist doch unsterblich oder nicht?



Natürlich kann ein Gott sterben...

Siehe C'Thun


----------



## Baits (2. Mai 2009)

C'Thun ist tot?
Bist du sicher das man damals nicht nur da Auge getötet hat?^^
Geh mal nach AQ40 und hau C'Thun um, du wirst sehen es ist nur das Auge was man tötet und es wird wahrscheinlich ein Wiedersehen mit ihm geben.
Wobei ja schon der Yogg-Saron Kampf stark dem von C'thun ähnelt.

MfG


----------



## Darussios (2. Mai 2009)

Nyvic schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich würde gern wissen, was dieses gebiet im westen Tirisfals ist, wie man dort hineinkommt und was man dort machen kann...
> Ich hab in anderen Treads einige "Geschichten" Gelesen, zB das sich dort die Hochelfen niedergelassen hatten, bevor sie "etwas unsagbar böses"
> spürten und darauf nach Quel´talas gingen...
> ...



Dort befindet sich... die Twilightzone!


----------



## Azashar (2. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zur eigentlichen Frage vom Threaderöffner.
Ich habe gehört das dort eine Menschen- oder Zwergenrasse sich verschanzt haben soll.
Weiß es aber auch nicht mehr genau,entweder sind sie unberührt von der Geißel geblieben oder man öffnet das Tor irgendwann und bLARGH!!!!!
BtW das Vieh das Schattenkultisten im Schattenmondtal beschwören ist lediglich ein Vergessener,muss also keine Gottheit sein.


----------



## Thedynamike (2. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Geh mal nach AQ40 und hau C'Thun um, du wirst sehen es ist nur das Auge was man tötet und es wird wahrscheinlich ein Wiedersehen mit ihm geben.



Ich hab da noch ein Körper gesehen nachdem das Auge tot war.


----------



## Littelbigboss (5. Mai 2009)

aber warum haben die titanen die göter nicht getötet wir dürfen sie töten die titanen net is irgendwie komisch oder seh nur ich das so


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> aber warum haben die titanen die göter nicht getötet wir dürfen sie töten die titanen net is irgendwie komisch oder seh nur ich das so



weil die alten Götter früher zusammen ihre 100%ige kraft hatten, und da waren zu sie stark, die Titanen haben sie lediglich extrem geschwächt und eingekerkert

ps: Die alten götter haben heute glaub ich ungefähr gerade mal 20% oder 30% ihrer kraft als früher


----------



## Cemesis (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> weil die alten Götter früher zusammen ihre 100%ige kraft hatten, und da waren zu sie stark, die Titanen haben sie lediglich extrem geschwächt und eingekerkert
> 
> ps: Die alten götter haben heute glaub ich ungefähr gerade mal 20% oder 30% ihrer kraft als früher




hieß es nicht auch, wenn die Titanen damals die Alten Götter getötet hätten, hätte es auch gleich ganz Azeroth mit zerissen? Und aus diesem Grund haben sie die Götter nicht getötet, sondern nur eingesperrt.

Glaube das wurde beim Event mit Bran Bronzebart in HdS erklärt.

Was mich allerdings dann fragt: Was passiert wenn wir alle Götter getötet haben? Müssen wir dann gegen noch ein größeres Übel antreten das Azeroth zerstören könnte?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> gz dazu das du den Sinn von Ironie nich kapierst >.>
> 
> das is reingemacht worden um ein Wenig humor in diew World of Warcraft zu bringen ... aber wegen solchen Humor-Krüppeln wie du wird das immer zur *Einfallslosigkeit*


*vogelzeig* 
das meinst du ned ernst oder?
klar ist die welt sooooo eigenkreativ, keine anspielungen, nichts uebernommen
und er hat nur geschrieben das es was gibt nicht das blizz so dohf ist und kopiert.
blizz-fanboi, geh wieder zocken


----------



## Atabax (5. Mai 2009)

sry fals ich was schreibe was schon lange geklärt wurde nur c-tune ist tot  nur weil die phase 1 sein auge ist heist das nicht das das nur sein auge ist was wir put machen   danach kommt ehr  das ist diese  tausendfachige augenteil was dan kommt       c-tune ist tot


----------

